# Anyone left up in here?!



## Pelican Guide

I know there has to be some OG Refuge folks lurking around....

Muthagoose? Bullet? Wooduck? Quikshot? DCbassman? Psyduck? Berger?


I know you're out there....


----------



## CrahNX

F! I didn’t make the list.


----------



## musher

Not much going on around here. Hobbydog and Kennedy help keep the banter alive on the PAF. 

Thought we might have lost Al but see he came through with his annual Armistice blizzard thread. 

I think bullet shows up once in awhile with a witty comment. 

Haven’t heard of muthagoose in a couple years. Boy he sure made some nice decoys.


----------



## MJ1657

musher said:


> Not much going on around here. Hobbydog and Kennedy help keep the banter alive on the PAF.
> 
> Thought we might have lost Al but see he came through with his annual Armistice blizzard thread.
> 
> I think bullet shows up once in awhile with a witty comment.
> 
> Haven’t heard of muthagoose in a couple years. Boy he sure made some nice decoys.


I used to see muthagoose on another site I visit but haven't seen him for quite awhile.


----------



## Pelican Guide

CrahNX said:


> F! I didn’t make the list.



Team THC in da house!


----------



## h2ofwlr

Hell Crash, I didn't even make the list either. I guess you and me did not offer those listed a reach around so we were snubbed.
Most everyone in recent years is using social media to fuel their instant gratification needs.
Years ago this page used to be my browsers home page, not the case for 3-4 yrs now. Heck I bet I posted a 1/4 of the topics from 1 to 5 yrs ago on this Mn forum. Just no participation.... so I hardly ever stop in here any more, heck I think I stopped in to this page like 5 times this year, I even have not been on the main page for a good 5 months this year. A week ago I saw Cappy (Nevada Jim) had passed, knew he had cancer last spring, a damned shame as he was good man and sportsman in the highest regard. He was here like 25 yrs in the precursor to the current forum format. I think Tom Jes and Al Thomas were around back then too, and perhaps Bill (Hobbydog) was too.
Anyway, the atmosphere here in recent years is such a far cry from 10+ yrs ago when it was rocking here and new topics filled the page in 1 to 3 weeks time. 

Happy Thanksgiving and Merry Christmas to all you old farts of years gone by.


----------



## HEUY

Don't ever look at the Iowa page!!!


----------



## goose_caller

My first post in almost 3 years!


----------



## Full Force Five

LOL


----------



## wooduck26

OMG... I actually remembered my password!


----------



## PSYDUCK

Wow, my password worked too!


----------



## Wild Rice

I do miss your guys "witty" banter.


----------



## Marshmaster

I still check-in once in a while.

Marshmaster


----------



## Goosedwnr

I was never Popular either! I left because Wooduck26 kept bullying me cause he was like a 1/2” taller than me...


----------



## jrp267

Hi


----------



## Goose Sniper

Wow, last post Oct 7, 2016. Been awhile. LOL


----------



## KEN

Not sure what you are talking about. The post above yours is dated February 28, 2019


----------



## salthunter

I take a look every so often


----------



## Goosemaster

Ghost town...........


----------



## GoldenBB

time for a Brew Crew Meeting???


----------



## wooduck26

Goosedwnr said:


> I was never Popular either! I left because Wooduck26 kept bullying me cause he was like a 1/2” taller than me...



I do that just to make myself feel good.... Although deep down, I know I'm a loser.


----------



## Marshmaster

Have stopped once in awhile, but haven't posted a great deal.

Don't know if anyone here used to go on the Duckhunters Boat Page but Steve Sutton who was a big contributor there before he retired, was killed in a accident when the jacks on his motorhome failed while he was under it.


----------



## Rogue Hunter

Marshmaster said:


> Have stopped once in awhile, but haven't posted a great deal.
> 
> Don't know if anyone here used to go on the Duckhunters Boat Page but Steve Sutton who was a big contributor there before he retired, was killed in a accident when the jacks on his motorhome failed while he was under it.



Heard about Steve on another forum I frequent, sad deal.


----------



## Take-a-Gander

Have posted and checked in periodically 
Arranged a Refuge hunt in Rochester years ago, Al, Goose Caller, Fowler, Woods, The Drake, Goose Sniper, and Scotty were a few of the folks in attendance. We didn’t shoot many but had a good time if I recall!


----------



## dkhntr

I just thought about this place and came back to see what was going on. 

TAG I remember that hunt!


----------



## h2ofwlr

Should get the old crew together again and do a Spring Snow goose hunt with an outfitter...

But that's being wishful based on the traffic here...


----------



## Rogue Hunter

Well, wondered where you were hiding. Yeah, not much action here.


----------



## muthagoose

Pelican Guide said:


> I know there has to be some OG Refuge folks lurking around....
> 
> Muthagoose? Bullet? Wooduck? Quikshot? DCbassman? Psyduck? Berger?
> 
> 
> I know you're out there....





Pelican Guide said:


> I know there has to be some OG Refuge folks lurking around....
> 
> Muthagoose? Bullet? Wooduck? Quikshot? DCbassman? Psyduck? Berger?
> 
> 
> I know you're out there....


----------



## Factor4

Angry Dragon checking in....


----------



## muthagoose

Factor4 said:


> Angry Dragon checking in....


Still around shredding a few foamers for my spread..


----------



## KEN

I'm still here. Getting bored house sitting. Probably get even more bored in the weeks ahead.


----------



## muthagoose

KEN said:


> I'm still here. Getting bored house sitting. Probably get even more bored in the weeks ahead.


Hello..


----------



## KEN

Out if the garden finally.


----------



## muthagoose

KEN said:


> Out if the garden finally.


Finally getting warm enough up here Im planning to next Sunday..


----------



## KEN

Supposed to be cold all week.....temps in the 30's at night all week.

Anyone out looking for morels yet?


----------



## musher

Too early for morals up here. Probably after this current cold spell they’ll start to pop. 

Did some shed hunting and turkey hunting to pass the time. 

Ken any ties to Shotgun Red? Met Steve once and knowing he’s from Minnesota thought I’d ask.


----------



## musher

Or morels .....


----------



## KEN

Nope.....just liked the Avatar.


----------



## musher

KEN said:


> Nope.....just liked the Avatar.


. 

ok. Interesting story on shotgun red. If I recall correctly Steve bought him at a second hand store
In Brainard for $40 and turned it into a wealthy career. There is a video Steve did on YouTube about the story.


----------



## Neighbor Guy

Still no morels here in central MN. With all the rain over the weekend this week has to be the time if they are going to go. 

Water, heat, and the lilacs are close. They won’t be long behind.


----------



## KEN

Yup.....Those are all the things needed. Lilacs are quite blooming here yet either......Haven't found any morels yet.


----------



## Neighbor Guy

At least wild marsh and rice creek are open for sporting clays. All of the local trap ranges are still closed to the public.

A guy can go shoot something anyways.


----------



## musher

Haven’t seen a morel yet. Fiddle heads started popping up in the last couple days so they should be up
soon. Pretty dry up here and we started getting hot. Skeeters are out in full force.

Sturgeon are running for the spawn.

Edit: the picture was supposed to be a video of some sturgeon but I guess videos down load like photos


----------



## Neighbor Guy

Still haven’t come up with any morels in central MN. 





Satisfied my wild asparagus need for the year. Was going to grab some ramps but there was a turkey hunter in the area and I didn’t want to mess him up.


----------



## musher

It’s been a great asparagus year. We had more than we could eat so we canned 8 pints. 

saw a couple morels the other day while turkey hunting.


----------



## Rogue Hunter

musher said:


> It’s been a great asparagus year. We had more than we could eat so we canned 8 pints.
> 
> saw a couple morels the other day while turkey hunting.



Tried to find morels many times, just never get the timing right.


----------



## KEN

Too dry up here for morels. Lots of wood ticks.


----------



## Rogue Hunter

If I could find morels as well as ticks find me.


----------



## musher

Definitely no shortage of ticks and skeeters


----------



## Neighbor Guy




----------



## Factor4

Man its been a minute since ive been here. Any of the old vets still around?


----------



## goose_caller

Just logged on for the first time in 4 years or so


----------



## h2ofwlr

It's been a while since I was on the MN forum....

Was on other forums topics this past spring.

Maybe these old style bulletin board forums with come back in style like vinyl records are now.


----------



## goose pit

Still kickin


----------



## wooduck26

Im alive...


----------



## Pelican Guide

Merry Christmas ya Filthy Animals!


----------



## OGblackcloud

Merry Christmas Everyone !!


----------



## KEN

Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## Bullet21XD

Merry Christmas MN Forum.


----------



## Take-a-Gander

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## goose pit

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bender

And a happy New Year.


----------

